# finally done



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

hello all I just recently finished my setup for our family room/basement here's what I got

sharp 60" led LCD tv
direct tv
pioneer vsx 1021k 7.1 receiver 
klipsch quintet speakers L,C,R RearR,RearL
klipsch vs-14 for surrounds 
jbl pb-12 powered subwoofer
Sony blu-ray player
nintendo wii
xbox 360

we love it sounds awesome and hardly not a wire showing so my wife really loves it soon as I can add some pics I will post 
can't wait to share with my fellow home theater friends


----------



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

*finally done 2*

I forgot to add my harmony 880 universal remote control


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the pics!!!


----------



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

Dale Rasco said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pics!!!


yes can't wait to get them up


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I went ahead and merged your other thread into this one. One more post and you should be able to post pictures!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Frank and welcome..


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard,
Cheers,
Bill


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Frankv1371 said:


> sharp 60" led LCD tv


You had me at 60...:blink:

Welcome to hts :wave:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. The Klipschs are a fantastic choice as the VSX-1021 did not fare very well when Bench Tested in respect to 5/7 Channel Power. Thanks to the amazing efficiency of the Klipschs, you really are getting the best out of the Pioneer. And I am not sure what MCACC set your Speakers Crossovers to, but I would definitely make sure it is 80hz or higher.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Neat system, I too have somewhat similar system VSX-1020R with Cornwall's & Heresy's the power output is more than adequate to enjoy movies at above 75db if so inclined. Klipsch Heritage speakers do a fine job on what others may call power starved AVR's. Rock on Klipsch nut!
(Disclaimer: I do have 2 external powered subs)

Try this.
*MCACC settings that work for me are,
EQ type FRONT ALIGN instead of default SYMMETRY. 
NORMAL SB/FH Speaker system
THX speaker = No
FR, CENT, SURR = Large (no side surrounds)
FR-HT = Small (height channel for Dolby)
Crossover 80Hz
Sub = On (output split to pre MCACC room tuned dual subs using BFD/REW*​)


----------



## Frankv1371 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm trying to upload pics of my setup but it's not allowing me to upload help please


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Put your photos into an editor like Photobucket (if you haven't done so already)..Click on the IMG tag and then just paste into your post..


----------

